
Hidden portrait 'found under Mona Lisa' - m1k3r420
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-35031997
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10695375](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10695375)

